# Happy Birthday!



## Heather (Jan 19, 2007)

to Eric (Ohio-guy) and Bob Wellenstein! 
Hope you both have an exciting year ahead of you!


----------



## Park Bear (Jan 19, 2007)

Happy Birthday boys!!


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 19, 2007)

Happy birthday to you both :clap:


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jan 19, 2007)

Happy Birthdays!!


----------



## Tony (Jan 19, 2007)

Happy birthday guys!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 19, 2007)

Happy B-day.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 19, 2007)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 19, 2007)

Happy Birthday guys!!


----------



## Marco (Jan 20, 2007)

happy birthday to you two. have a good one!


----------



## Bob Wellenstein (Jan 20, 2007)

Thank you. Got to spend it in sunny, warm (not) Des Moines finishing up a laboratory audit for a client by a Dutch vaccine manufacturer and flying home. At least I learned how to properly pronounce the names of our Friesian Horses, and I think at least one of them noticed the difference this morning.


----------

